# Winter Olympics start in a few weeks



## Marie5656 (Jan 12, 2018)

*Does anyone watch?  I prefer the winter over the summer games, and watch as much as I can.  I love the speed skating, bob-sledding, luge and the snow boarding the best.  My husband watches the figure skating a lot.  Of course, the Opening Ceremonies should be great.


*


----------



## jujube (Jan 12, 2018)

I love the Olympics!  Usually I am glued to the TV set, but I'll be out of the country for everything but the last two days.  Hopefully, I'll be able to see some events in the evening. The Spousal Equivalent has been ordered on pain of death to at least record the opening ceremonies for me.


----------



## Buckeye (Jan 12, 2018)

Other than the luge, not much I care for.  So, no I won't be watching


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jan 13, 2018)

I don't watch NBC's coverage of the Olympics since most of the events are taped,they wait for prime time just to get the high ratings.
I live near the Canadian border,CBC"s coverage of the games is much better,and at times I can see events live.Yes,they promote their athletes as they should,but they don't go overboard like NBC does. The other reason I prefer CBC's coverage,they show different events.
I always look forward to watching skiing,ice hockey,snowboarding Sue


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 13, 2018)

I don't follow the Olympics.

I just catch whatever pops up on the morning talk shows, evening news, trending topics, etc...

I'm a little more curious this year to see how N. Korea is treated, how N. Korea responds, etc...


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 13, 2018)

I like catching some figure skating and downhill skiing.


----------



## IKE (Jan 13, 2018)

About the only thing I care to watch is the ski jump.

Do you remember this poor fella that was in the intro to the Wide World of Sports several years ago ?

"The thrill of victory and the agony of defeat."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXMAqSdYfS8


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 14, 2018)

IKE said:


> About the only thing I care to watch is the ski jump.
> 
> Do you remember this poor fella that was in the intro to the Wide World of Sports several years ago ?
> 
> ...



That used to be my favorite winter Olympic sport but I've lost interest in the show over the decades. The cheating and politics of these subsidized events along with being outdated make viewing a non necessity. I might tune in for 5 minutes here 5 minutes there. Curling used to go good in a bar. Too much talking head time along with these contrived biographies that supposedly make you cheer for them. Yawn.

Ah yes, the agony of defeat. Remember it well.


----------



## TonyK (Jan 14, 2018)

I watch speed skating, ice hockey, ski jumping, the downhill, and bobsledding.


----------

